# Framesets



## Annimuh (8. Juni 2004)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem. 

Ich habe eine Seite mit Frames. Jetzt möchte ich von einer anderen Homepage auf eine bestimmte untergeordnete Seite in meiner HP verlinken. 
Wie geht das. Bis jetzt funktioniert es bei mir nur so, das er zwar die gewünschte Seite offnet, aber halt nur die Seite, ohne das ganze Frameset drumrum.

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## IndoorJo (8. Juni 2004)

Geht mit JavaScript:
http://www.ideenreich.com/trickkiste/tricks91.shtml


----------



## Annimuh (9. Juni 2004)

DANKE! 

Es funktioniert! Jetzt hab ich aber noch ein Problem! Entweder bin ich schwer von Begriff oder ich weiss net! 
Es funktioniert soweit, aber ich möchte, das er mir das in einem Neuen Fenster aufmacht. Ich hab in meinem <a>Tag eigentlich schon ein target="blank" drin.

Vielleicht kann mir noch mal jemand helfen!

Danke


----------



## imagine (9. Juni 2004)

Soviel ich weiß musst du target="_blank" schreiben


----------



## Annimuh (12. Juni 2004)

Hui peinlich, peinlich! 

Danke imagine für das "_blank"! Den _ hab ich voll vergessen, aber Leider funktioniert das trotzdem noch nicht richtig! 
Der macht mir zwar jetzt ein neues Fenster auf, aber in dem neuen Fenster öffnet er mir das Frameset mit der index.html und in der ursprünglichen Seite das Frameset mit meiner gewünschten Seite. 

Frage: Wie krieg ich das hin, das er mir das Frameset mit der gewünschten Seite in einem neuen Fenster aufmacht und in dem ursprünglichen Fenster auf der Seite bleibt, wo ich den Link habe? 

Ui, hoffentlich kapiert das hier jemand. Ich seh nimmer durch!

Bitte, bitte helft mir. Ich verzweifel bald!

DANKE!


----------



## tkargoll (12. Juni 2004)

Hi annimuh! Ich verstehe dein Problem, kann dir aber leider nicht helfen, da ich vor dem selben Rätsel steh! Hoffe auch , das suns hier jemand zu Hilfe eilen kann!?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Annimuh (14. Juni 2004)

Hi,

schön, das ich nicht die einzige bin. Ich hab nur nicht mehr soviel Zeit. Ich bräuchte das bis spätestens morgen (dienstag)  Vormittag. 
Also bitte bitte helft mir. Derjenige bekommt auch einen virtuellen Kuchen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo....

euren Fehler zu finden wird schwierig, ohne den Code zu sehen(oder noch besser...nen Link zum Problemkind).

Wieauchimmer...vielleicht gehts hiermit ja besser?


----------



## Annimuh (14. Juni 2004)

*Ich habs*

Yippi, ich habs so wie ich wollte!

Also, ich hab einfach, ach am besten ich zeigs euch mal:
Das ist der Code von der Seite, wo der Link drauf ist, der das Frameset mit der gewünschten Seite aufrufen tut.

<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function Fenster(){ 
f1=window.open("http://www.warum-kaufen.de/index.html?http://www.warum-kaufen.de/kamera1.html","Produkt"); 


function Aufruf(){
var Zieldatei = "http://www.warum-kaufen.de/index.html?http://www.warum-kaufen.de/kamera1.html";

if (!top.FramesetGeladen){
if(document.images)
top.location.replace(Zieldatei);
else
top.location.href = Zieldatei;
}
} 
}
//-->
</script>

Ich hab einfach das was rot ist noch hinzugefügt. Und siehe da, er macht ein neues Fenster auf!

So ich hoffe, es hilft noch jemanden, vielleicht *tkargoll*. 
Jetzt kann ich wenigstens beruhigt in den Urlaub fahren.

Achso, mal noch ne ganz andere Frage. Unter meinem Namen links steht doch Rookie. Was bedeutet dieser Name, welche gibt es noch und wann bekommt man einen anderen? Interessiert mich mal.

CU Anni


----------

